# flourite substrate and fertilizers



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

I was interested in doing a small 10g low tech tank and was curious if flourite substrate can be used on its own with out the need for dirt. And my second question is if there is a need for any other fertilizing if I make a dirted tank or use flourite.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There are two concepts you are talking about here. 

1) Substrate. A bulk material used to physically support plants and look good. Chemically the better substrates will hold onto fertilizer in a way that plants can use them. 

2) Fertilizer. The dozen or so elements and minerals that plants use in smaller or larger amounts to support growth. 

No matter what substrate you use, the plants will need fertilizer. Some substrates bring in a little bit of fertilizer with them, but sooner or later you will have to add fertilizer. Sooner if you are running a high tech tank, later if you have a fairly rich substrate and a low tech tank. 

Flourite substrates do not have to have dirt added, nor do they need a cap. You can use them all by themselves. Just add fertilizer. 

Dirt tends to cloud the water a bit under some circumstances, and many people who keep a dirt tank like to use some form of cap. Flourite is one option for a cap, if you like the look of it. You can prepare the dirt (see threads about mineralized soils) with fertilizer, but eventually it runs out and you need to add it. 

Think of it this way:
Substrate is like the plates and bowls. 
Fertilizer is like the food.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

So say I use eco complete and then cap it with sand, that is ok song with having to dose liquid fertilizers? Sorry still trying to understand the dirted tanks.


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

you can use Eco-complete as a Substrate no need for a cap it's good for plants. Dirt is good just have to read up on it.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Will I have to dose liquid ferts along with the eco complete?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, you will have to dose ferts if you use eco-complete. You might have to use root tabs as well, depending on what species you want to grow.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

So does that mean I will have to dose seachem flourish and flourish excel?


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

I have Eco- compete and have to dose /w Flouish Excel and root tabs NOW I have a Dirt Tank I use No ferts at all and my plants are growing good .For the size of your tank I would go with Dirt.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

How much, how often and what products you use to fertilize your tank will be dependent on your lighting, your stock levels, your care routine, your plants....pre-planning can give you a rough idea of what you'll need, but until it's up and running you won't know for certain. 

My low-light tank (flourite substrate) with mostly anubia, java fern and floaters gets almost no additional fertilization thanks to the low nuitrient demand and the large amount of natural fertilizer that come with the resident pleco. The few stems and crypts in the tank could use an occasional root-tab, but I don't bother as I don't actually want them to grow much--slow but healthy growth works well in this tank. 

My medium light tank (flourite substrate) with baby tears, xmas moss, anubia petite nana, mini-bolbitis and a variety of small crypts gets weekly fertilization of the water column, but no root tabs. 

My 37g medium-high light tank (a mix of flourite and gravel in the middle, sand bars at either side) gets daily liquid ferts and monthly root tabs for the heavy feeders along with occasional specific supplements of iron and potassium. It's the only tank I have to watch carefully for signs of defeciencies and--if I were willing to commit to the heavy water change schedule needed and wanted to prune even more often than I do--would probably do better with EI dosing.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wat is El dosing, and I'm probably looking at what you described in your low light aquarium.


----------

